# 512MB NVIDIA GeForce G210 or geforce 9800gt?



## tivme7 (Sep 17, 2009)

which one of them performs better when playing high quality FPS game?


----------



## The_Other_One (Sep 17, 2009)

I feel pretty safe saying the 9800GT, hands down   From all that I can find, the G210 is a very, VERY basic card primarilly made for stuff like home theater settings.  It doesn't look very happy playing games


----------



## Strokes (Sep 17, 2009)

ATI ftw. I've had nothing but trouble with nvidia.


----------

